# Elk Shot in Stutsman County, Warden Seeks Information



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I personally got a $100 bill for anyone who reports this guy. Anyone else want to chip in?

*Elk Shot in Stutsman County, Warden Seeks Information*

North Dakota Game and Fish Department district game warden James Myhre is searching for answers in the illegal shooting of a bull elk in Stutsman County.

Myhre said a 6x6 bull elk was shot Saturday, Nov. 7 three miles west and two miles south of Woodworth. It is believed the elk was shot in the morning.

Anyone with information is asked to call the Report All Poachers telephone number at (800) 472-2121, or contact Myhre at (701) 327-4232.

The RAP line offers rewards for information that leads to conviction of fish and wildlife law violators. Callers can remain anonymous.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

WOW! I had not heard of this before. What a big, steaming pile of sh!t the people who shot this elk are.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

A$$HOLES...
This happens every year. Wasn't it last year when a bull and cow moose were found poached south of Larimore?
There's idiots everywhere...


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll add $20. Hope they catch the bastard and throw the book at him! :******:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Put me in for a hundred too.

POS is what whoever shot that animal is... :******:


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Fortunately they found the guy who shot the two moose south of Larimore last year, hope they catch this person/persons.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

fesnthunner said:


> Fortunately they found the guy who shot the two moose south of Larimore last year, hope they catch this person/persons.


I have faith....It's a pretty high profile shooting. People will talk eventually.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> fesnthunner said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately they found the guy who shot the two moose south of Larimore last year, hope they catch this person/persons.
> ...


More like brag in the bar one night.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Sad, out scouting today I found a pretty nice doe shot on the side of the road in SE ND by the grass lands. Wasn't there last night from what i remember so probably pretty fresh...


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

10-4 bareback


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Am I the only one surprised there was a 6x6 bull elk in that area?

Hopefully they find whoever shot him.


----------

